Ask HN: How did you meet your cofounder? - mezod
======
philippz
2013 there was a big flood in Germany. I was a victim and lost a lot of my
stuff. I instantly wrote a simple and fast HTML-app to coordinate all those
thousands of volunteering flood-helpers. The city and the university who tried
to organize all volunteering citizens officially communicated the tool in
press releases and on their websites. Max, my todays co-founder wrote an
e-mail and asked if he could help...

------
Jeaye
For me, AngelList was what allowed us to find each other.
[https://angel.co/](https://angel.co/)

~~~
pbiggar
How did angelist help?

------
wayn3
I worked a contract at a company. Met my cofounder there. My contract ended.
We began working on a thing.

------
rodrigocoelho
I met a cofounder while interviewing potential customers during the early
validation, pre MVP. His questions were smart, he knew the market and has been
a founder before. Right after the meeting, I called my other cofounder and
told her we should setup a meeting and get him onboard.

------
zznik
I met my cofounder Alexander in university hostel. We lived in the same block
but different rooms =) Now we are building service for ecommerce
[http://mydataprovider.com/](http://mydataprovider.com/)

------
fapi1974
This is extremely timely for me. I met my co-founder 10 years ago, and we got
on super well and made a great match. She had to bail for personal reasons,
and now I face the decision of whether to continue solo, find another
cofounder, or fold up shop.

------
id122015
It is known thay many startup guys are single. And me and my cofounder, for
our no longer existing startup, met in a place whith a group of other guys.
All of us were going to meet one woman. For private affairs. Its a strange
situation but it happens.

------
waqasaday
She was my teacher’s sister, we became friends in 2004. Stayed in touch,
started first startup in 2010, later started working again on a small project
in 2011, which eventually became our current startup Markhor. Got married
together in 2015!

------
agibsonccc
Slept 20 ft away from each other at a hacker hostel in SF.

------
mnbbrown
Startup Catalyst in 2014.
[http://www.startupcatalyst.com.au/](http://www.startupcatalyst.com.au/)

------
vram22
There was and maybe still is this site called TechCofounder that was started
some years ago, by a Korean guy (maybe in the States).

------
chester195
My cofounder's wife hired me to tutor their kids in maths during my PhD.

Got talking about some ideas after a lesson and hit it off.

------
omarforgotpwd
He was my my college professor teaching calulus: my first class of my first
day of freshman year.

------
crystalPalace
I was a cofounder and became acquainted with the founder through a mutual
friend.

------
ralmidani
Taking CS50 at Harvard Extension School; we chatted during the TF-led section.

------
Exuma
One through a forum, one through this previous cofounder

------
skraelingjar
My cofounder is an old friend from high school.

------
gkop
Through a friend of a friend.

------
thirdreplicator
Craigslist

~~~
joshmn
More details please. This sounds like a good story.

